# Recycled Art: 66 Masterpieces Made From Junks



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2014)

Ever shocked by the beauty of toilet paper rolls, or saw the chicken formed by the egg shells, or witnessed coolest lion made by tires? Heck, all of them are even made by common things you discarded every day, and they are known as recycled art.

http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/recycled-art-masterpiece-made-from-junks/


----------



## Falcon (Aug 4, 2014)

Awesome Meanderer.  Good post.


----------



## Ina (Aug 4, 2014)

Meanderer, Those are some imaginative pieces of art. The horses were my favorite. :wave: I like the boy with bubbles as well.


----------

